# Guy Catches Nice Sized Piraya While Fishing



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Found this on youtube

guy catches huge yellow piraya


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

WoW those are amazing fish! they look so much better wild then the captive monsters you see....









Its kills me to see the fish iv come to respect and love so much being draged around on a hook


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Big Fish


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice, I really want some piraya now lol


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Check them out in spawning colour
http://www.youtube.c...03&feature=plpp


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome fish!!! Wish I could catch me own!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Awesome videos thanks for sharing... that piraya is gorgeous and the spawning colours


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

they look nicer in the wild and it just makes you wanna get a piraya lol


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

...........







..............


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

daaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnn. i wanna go fishin.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

They are really nice!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

It would be awesome to fish for these !


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Amazing fish to bad they were probably dinner


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

balluupnetme said:


> they look nicer in the wild and it just makes you wanna get a piraya lol


True but out of all pygos, pirayas maintain their color the best through life.

Those are some $$$$erious piranhas those guys netted there, there's only one other piranha at that size that would make me forget about those pirayas though.....


----------



## PeachSoda21 (Aug 30, 2011)

I would be divorced if I could catch any species of Piranha in the wild


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

impressive.


----------

